# Furry Force HAH NOPE!



## Bloodhowl (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;h1Dyqas6Sm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Dyqas6Sm8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 22, 2014)

that was really uncorfortable, I can only wish to unsee it


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy fuck, the guys who made this really dug deep! XD I mean "Victor Vivisector"? Really? XD


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2014)

I have never watched something that made me laugh, cry, and cringe all at the same time before.  CH really did their homework here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> I have never watched something that made me laugh, cry, and cringe all at the same time before.  CH really did their homework here.



The scary thing is that during the whole time while watching this I never felt like I saw something new. Everything they said or did was something I have already seen on FA. And not just even once, it was common shit! It felt way too real. That the one character is called Vivisector is the freaking cherry on top...
But I think that't what makes this so scary and yet so hilarious. That everything in there is slightly exaggerated but still rather common when it comes to perv furries on the internet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2014)

All the nope.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2014)

You say they "did their research" like it totally isn't some self aware furry writing that.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 22, 2014)

This is perfect.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2014)

That end haunted me, and the woman with me unfortunate enough to encourage me to share what made me cringe.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks about right.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 23, 2014)

They should of added a really fat furry, furries seem to have some weird fetish with fat.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jan 23, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> They should of added a really fat furry, furries seem to have some weird fetish with fat.



The fat furry comes later, like the mysterious stranger that comes and helps them, but later joins the team.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 23, 2014)

it's funny cos it's true


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll have to call ignorance is bliss on this one.


----------



## dialup (Jan 23, 2014)

I lost my shit at that whole thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2014)

*cringe*


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'll have to call ignorance is bliss on this one.



... What he said ♪


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 23, 2014)

You know what, I didn't cringe at all watching that.  If anything, it made me laugh.  I've seen so much of the same stuff in the artwork on this site, that I was desensitize to the video XD  Hell, I was running a mental checklist off in my head lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 24, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> They should of added a really fat furry, furries seem to have some weird fetish with fat.



You forgot vore.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 24, 2014)

I could see myself/ my other me as part of the Furry Force. 

That is funny, because it is so true.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 24, 2014)

This is wrong, this is so wrong, your a bad person for posting this, and should feel bad.


Why the hell does my girlfriend keep screaming play it again? Seriously I'm going to kill you, OP.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jan 25, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> This is wrong, this is so wrong, your a bad person for posting this, and should feel bad.
> 
> 
> Why the hell does my girlfriend keep screaming play it again? Seriously I'm going to kill you, OP.



teehee :3 *flails arms and runs away.* teehee


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I mean "Victor Vivisector"? Really? XD


You say my name? 

But this video. Pretty funny shit, considering I get all the references. I'm really just watching the video and looking for hilarious "Bawwmuda triangle" style comments on YouTube. Then, the second part of the comedy plays out.


----------



## Xyloart (Jan 26, 2014)

dear lord my eyes


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 28, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> You forgot vore.



I wish i could forget vore, along with a whole lot of other shit i've seen for that matter.
The video was hilarious, you only have to have the filters taken off FA to see freakier shit than that on the front page every time you login.


----------



## SierraCanine (Jan 28, 2014)

O_O What the ****! DID I JUST WATCH!?!?

That was..... um......rather decent animation..... but..... egads..... my brain... I wonder how long till those brain cells die?


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

That was hilarious. At the end with the transformation too... it wouldn't surprise me if someone was touching themselves to that right now.

I was slightly uncomfortable watching it but laughs were had!


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jan 28, 2014)

(Pulls out a 20 foot pole.) I'm not going to poke it.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jan 30, 2014)

got the youtube version up. So no one has to go to another link to watch this. Xp


----------



## chikyuu98 (Feb 5, 2014)

All the furry in that video would be fucked


----------

